# Friday pics



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

close enough to friday anyhow, I'm sleeping in tomorrow!

Last sunday am on Matagorda beach. Got to the beach Saturday afternoon at 4 and stayed all night, didnt catch any fish worth mentioning but the sunrise sunday am was way worth it!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

forgot one, whats a night on the beach without a driftwood fire pic?

Saturday sunset with our driftwood campfire, I always say not much can beat a mesquite fire in so tx, but a driftwood fire on the beach comes dang close! 
(cell phone pic)


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice start, great pics.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Pretty much sums it up>


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Good music>


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Granddaughter fishing, a 14.41lb fish I'm working on for a friend, stopped by bro's shop and found this....250" deer


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

Here is a piece we did this week 14 inches tall and 10 foot long.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Early Breakfeast today*

No time lately to post at lunchtime, so here you go............

Fresh caught Speckled Trout Corn Fritters topped with a Creole Tartar Sauce. Talk about yummy.

Golden Flaxseed Speckled Trout topped with a Tomatillo Sauce sided with Green Rice Casserole

Pecan crusted fresh shucked oysters sided with a grilled portobello spinach salad.

Red Rice n Beans

Cinco de Mayo Fresh Sea Scallops bedded on a fire roasted Chipotle Sauce sided with Shrimp rice and Squash pinwheels

Healthy Cheek-en Spaghetti

Jalapeno, Ginger , Green Onion Marinated Pork Tenderloin sided by those incredible Candy Cane Beets with a Horseradish Lemon Cream Sauce n some Green Beans

Buuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrpppppppppppppp !!!

Trouble on the Road.. This may cut into my budget for my Diet... lol


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

few randoms

chillin with Papa will lead to this every time.

get out of my chair

get out of my chair again

father daughter dance

sticker fun after bath time

hard head in a hard hat

new contribution to strange things seen in houston driving.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

My 50th anniversary Grateful Dead chacos came in this week!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

new rod built by okmajek


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

1. Our new foster...part aussie part hairless. Crazy looking, but he is sweet and very smart. Will make a great dog for someone soon
2. Sea turtle from 5/1. Just above and left of center
3. Our mantis babies are growing
4. Daughter is a sharktoother. 2 more baby teeth yanked by the root a few days back.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Couple of sunrise pic's from Rockport this past weekend.





































Result of a Saturday wade fishing trip with artificial's my dad and me made. Not bad.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

AC was on its last leg...Mama said she wanted a good one...


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Margaritas after OTC
Breakfast at the deer lease
Sunset on the road to the deer lease
Bourbon!
My buddies dog Shiner


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Played Caddy last week at the LPGA event in Irving at Las Colinas for one of my High School girls that I coach,, we played with Natalie Gulbis and Cheyenne Woods Random Pics



One with legend Kathy Whitworth 88 time winner on the LPGA


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Fixer upper in Sargent,Cactus flowers,New batch of fry,Won't be long now, new addition to bird sanctuary,Surf was flat last Sat.


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

Old photo I found. Apparently, in Missouri this is the annual feast, the day after the annual steering. I liked the billboard, did not attend the festival.

The wife in her new chair.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

BertS said:


> few randoms
> 
> chillin with Papa will lead to this every time.
> 
> ...


"Get out of my chair.

Get out of my chair again."

Lol! That's good stuff.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Aired out southbound in a tournament last Saturday.









Little guy almost became lunch for a German Shepard.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Few new loads from a new customer, who is also a 2cooler:brew2:
My boy got his Orange belt last week
And the guard dog


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

Poor Tink, what did the kids do to you now


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

*This is how*

they go to the prom in Mississippi!


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Senior Prom for my twins was last weekend

All in black









Daughter on crutches fighting an infection after ACL surgery










Hard to believe they are twins










Daughter and her date










Son and his date


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

received some old quads from my aunt and cousins this past weekend the lil one is stoked and claimed the 125 right away she even jump out the pool to get on it. it is the first production 4 wheeler, also got a 185 from them. they haven't been started in 12+yrs. already got the 185 running working on the kiddos now ( 125). they are 1983 LT quad runners. I use to ride them when I was young with my cousins at their ranch.


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

*Been a while since I played*

Prom
Myrtle guys trip
dinner with family
Rockets
Fire Dept Reunion
Not in any particular order...but as you can see I have been away from the water but planning on making up with several trips in the next couple of months : )
HAPPY FRIDAY


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Woot! My daughter is getting her undergrad diploma....she starts toward her masters this summer so there is no relief from the abuse my wallet is getting.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sunrise
Sunset
Big fish
Gators
Chillin
All cell phone pics.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Friday Pics time!

1) The boy doin' boy things in the backyard this spring.
2) The girl honing her aim....
3) The boy doesn't want to be left out...
4) Girl love some Wafflehouse!
5) Little dirt under your nails is good for you now and then.
6) New yellar hound. 2Cool meet "Babe".
7) We grew some carrots.
8) Peach blossom.


----------



## fire1266 (Jan 27, 2008)

Took the kids to the air show at Barksdale Airforce Base. Got to see the three B's B-1,B-2, and B-52. Picture quality not the best since they were all taken with a cell phone.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

*Happy friday!*

Three more weeks of school until summer break!
Trip to Estes Park last week and a few randoms!
happy Friday!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Fished a tourney in Mansfield last Sunday, did ok 1 of our boats got third overall flounder; my finance manager Randy Orton...lol caught this 28" trout! Too big for the tourney so she swam, he smoked me but was throwing barksters with a guide in another boat!!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

A few from Monday


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Nwilkins said:


> Played Caddy last week at the LPGA event in Irving at Las Colinas for one of my High School girls that I coach,, we played with Natalie Gulbis and Cheyenne Woods Random Pics
> 
> One with legend Kathy Whitworth 88 time winner on the LPGA


If Gulbis ever needs a new caddy or even a ball washer I call dibs!:ac550:


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Ducatibilt said:


> If Gulbis ever needs a new caddy or even a ball washer I call dibs!:ac550:


She is easy on the eyes,,, very fine young compassionate woman


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

*Central TX Airshow, Temple TX*

From last weekend in Temple TX























































More photos here - https://www.flickr.com/photos/smopho/sets/72157652415528666/


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Biglake ninjas


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Senior Prom*

Can't believe my baby girl is about to be graduating and going off to college.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Rack Ranch said:


> Can't believe my baby girl is about to be graduating and going off to college.


Beautiful young lady Rack! Your going to have to fight them boys off with a showstick!


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

marshhunter said:


> Beautiful young lady Rack! Your going to have to fight them boys off with a showstick!


:walkingsmGoing to need more than a stick!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Stacy's two loyal hounds. Neither one was supposed to make it as puppies, and Joey gets around pretty good for a two legged dawg. I got him a new mat to hop around on today to go next to his bed when he's not in the chair or big bed with my bride during her recovery.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Mont said:


> Stacy's two loyal hounds. Neither one was supposed to make it as puppies, and Joey gets around pretty good for a two legged dawg. I got him a new mat to hop around on today to go next to his bed when he's not in the chair or big bed with my bride during her recovery.


That is awesome, I've got one thats down to 3 legs and still loving life!! I can't green ya but someone should!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Prayers for a speedy recovery for Stacy!

When does Joey wear his "contraption" that helps him get around?


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

marshhunter said:


> Beautiful young lady Rack! Your going to have to fight them boys off with a showstick!





apbubba said:


> :walkingsmGoing to need more than a stick!


Several sticks - she is beautiful; lovely picture.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Subliminal message?

Froze on my hotel TV during a storm last night in Dallas.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

marshhunter said:


> Beautiful young lady Rack! Your going to have to fight them boys off with a showstick!


You misspelled "shotgun"


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

jamisjockey said:


> You misspelled "shotgun"


Lol. No doubt.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> When does Joey wear his "contraption" that helps him get around?


he never did take to it and gets around by scooting or hopping on his back legs. He turned 4 years old yesterday, which is remarkable. He was the only puppy in his litter to survive. One of the things I had put in for Stacy was a wheel chair ramp and Joey uses it too. Most of the time when we put him out back, he comes back to the back door and hangs out on a blanket back there in the mudroom until someone comes and picks him back up. But, if he has to, he will hop up the ramp and come in with the rest of the dawgs.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Headed to Lake Charles for out of water repairs.
1. Bridge in Port Arthur
2. 210 Bridge in Lake Charles
3. Contraband Bayou
4. Coming out of water
5. Ready for the water again.
6. New Bottom


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Long day! 

Found another half gallon

Swim team moms and coaches

When is deer season?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Long day!
> 
> Found another half gallon
> 
> ...


Lordy,, Harbor....you are up to yore ears in estrogen.....:rotfl:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

apbubba said:


> :walkingsmGoing to need more than a stick!


Cattle prod might work.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Lordy,, Harbor....you are up to yore ears in estrogen.....:rotfl:


I'm just happy to see that ole' Harbor finally got him a service dog. :rotfl:


----------

